
Twitter labels Trump tweet as manipulated media - hhs
https://www.axios.com/trump-twitter-misinformation-feb5176d-d3ac-4da9-a8ec-f339a45f1a69.html
======
latexr
> edited with a fake chyron

Not only fake, but fake-looking. They even misspelt “toddler”. Worrying times,
when it’s hard to tell if the original (fake) video was made as a joke or was
trying to pass itself off as real. These days it’s not hard to believe some
people will take it as being true, and a lot of damage will have been done by
the time the obvious flaws are pointed out.

